# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Đón Trung Thu với Lễ hội đèn lồng ở Saigon Skydeck - Điểm đi chơi trung thu

## hangnt

*Từ ngày 23/9-30/9 tại Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh lần đầu tiên sẽ diễn ra một Lễ hội đèn lồng ở trên độ cao 178m ở Đài quan sát Saigon Skydeck trên tầng 49 tòa nhà Bitexco Financial Tower.* 



Lễ hội hứa hẹn sẽ là một phố đèn lồng lung linh đặc biệt dành cho cho các em nhỏ trong mùa lễ hội Trung Thu.
Theo Ban tổ chức, các kiểu dáng lồng đèn đa dạng, được các bạn trẻ và các bé thỏa sức sáng tạo, sẽ tạo ra một không gian vui tươi mang đậm nét truyền thống của mùa lễ hội Trăng rằm. Các em bé sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng nhiều loại lồng đèn độc đáo và đẹp mắt, còn khách tham quan được trở về với tuổi thơ tuyệt vời trong không khí lễ hội đậm đà bản sắc văn hóa dân gian nhưng cũng không kém phần hiện đại.

Chương trình bắt đầu nhận các tác phẩm lồng đèn tham dự từ ngày 17/9 đến khi nhận đủ số lượng tham dự trước 29/9. Khách tham quan khi mang lồng đèn đến tham dự Lễ hội sẽ được miễn phí vé vào cửa.


Lồng đèn sẽ được treo tại Saigon Skydeck trong suốt thời gian từ 23/9-30/9/2012. Trong đêm Trung Thu, các giải thưởng giá trị sẽ được trao cho các lồng đèn đẹp và ấn tượng nhất mùa lễ hội.

Ngoài ra, Ban tổ chức cũng sẽ dành tặng 500 phần quà của D’art Chocolate cho các bé đến tham quan lễ hội đèn lồng Saigon Skydeck .

Theo yeudulich

Cùng khám phá các *đi chơi trung thu ở đau* - *di choi trung thu o dau*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Oa hay quá
Tha hồ mà được ngắm lồng đèn

----------


## lunas2

ở Hn có k nhỉ

----------

